# Where can I buy sorptive dust?



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

As I mentioned in another thread, I am in the middle of a battle with fleas. I bought a spray from my vets office that is supposed to continue killing fleas/eggs for the next 207 days and my dogs are on Comfortis but I can't put Frontline on them for the next two weeks because of another flea preventative that I put on them already. *My question is, has anyone used sorptive dust to treat their house and animals for fleas, and where in the world do you buy it at?* I have been googling trying to find out where to buy it with no success. 

MY vet says that it's to be expected that my dogs will keep itching for the next 3 months as the fleas go through their cycle and are slowly killed off, but that isn't acceptable to me and I am trying to find a faster method.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

could this be diatomaceous earth? 
okay found one source that says so "For sorptive dusts (diatomaceous earth and silica gels), "

and here's the proof , yes , it is diatomaceous earth http://www.slc.k12.ut.us/depts/facilities/pdf/PestPress_Diatomaceous.pdf

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

We used one round of biospot and everyone is now flea-free.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

biospot was a new one to me so I just googled it - wow ! very poor reviews [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Spot-Cats-over-Month-Supply/dp/B000MCXXLO[/ame] at least for cats .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeh...we don't use it on cats (and no cats that interact with dogs), but also we don't have a huge issue with fleas, so it always has worked for us.
Never had the side effects people've mentioned, either.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Carmen for the links. I tried Biospot on a cat I had years ago and it didn't work at all for her. I had my dogs on Frontline always and have never seen so much as a flea on them, then to save money I switched to PetArmor and that was a major mistake because now they have fleas and I can't put any Frontline on them now for 2 more weeks so the vet gave them Comfortis but I heard that diatomaceous earth (thanks again Carmen for the proper name) is very effective in ridding fleas from the home. And can be applied to the dogs as well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have used biospot many moons ago, but only used 1/2 the dosage on the dogs..worked and no side effects.

I haven't had fleas here in years so no need to use anything..

They 'say if you don't have cats, that BORAX works great in the house for fleas..
but DO NOT use it on the dogs..and no cats in the house ..

Otherwise, you have to treat EVERYTHING at once,,remove all the animals, flea bath, treat,bomb the house with flea bombs, treat your outside area...if you have sandy areas around your house, fleas LOVE those conditions


----------

